# ?intake and suspension?



## chadeskimo (Dec 12, 2006)

i was wondering whats the best for the Z for intake and suspension.............thanks alot


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

chadeskimo said:


> i was wondering whats the best for the Z for intake and suspension.............thanks alot


JWT, Stillen, or Apexi. If you do alot of city driving buy Eibach, Tanabe, Rs-r.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

INJEN intake


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

Intake - JWT or Nismo

Suspension - Tanabe, Eibach, Hotchkis, Nismo


----------



## KAZBoy (Jun 6, 2006)

Ive been running tanabe on my car for the past 3 years and theyre still holding up great.


----------



## camryman99 (Aug 30, 2007)

injen intake is definetly a good & reliable choice
tein is an excellent suspension brand as well as eibach.


----------



## outperformanceshop (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd recommend Fujita for the 2007 dual intake Z. Injen is always good too. Check some of the dyno charts so you can make a good decision on which intake to choose.

Suspension... all out? JIC-Magic FLT-A2's. Best option for a quality ride and adjustability.


----------

